# GO GO POWER RANGERS!



## Eevihl (Oct 4, 2007)

Ha!
A Power Rangers thread!
Now post your favorite season that you watched back in the day.
And yes I am a fan of the older rangers because of the mindless volience!

Green and Gold rangers ROCK! O_O


----------



## Sky is Over (Oct 4, 2007)

for some reason, I always had a thing for the pink ranger.


----------



## Homura (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll admit I usedf to watch the power rangers and my favorite was the first season, though I have to say it was racist as hell. I mean come on a black guy as the black ranger, red neck as the red ranger, and the Asian as the yellow ranger.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 4, 2007)

Karin said:


> I'll admit I usedf to watch the power rangers and my favorite was the first season, though I have to say it was racist as hell. I mean come on a black guy as the black ranger, red neck as the red ranger, and the Asian as the yellow ranger.


But it made it that much more fun to look back on XD
The evil green ranger is the typical white guy


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 4, 2007)

KOJI DARTH said:


> But it made it that much more fun to look back on XD
> The evil green ranger is the typical white guy



Green and white where the same guy, right? XDDDDD


----------



## Homura (Oct 4, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Green and white where the same guy, right? XDDDDD



Oh yeah I forgot to mention that white ranger was a white guy. XD

And yes, they were the same person.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 4, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Green and white where the same guy, right? XDDDDD



Yeah XDAnd he was black/red/and others Tommy is a badass
The dragon was awesome to bad it died with the green power thing


----------



## Durandal (Oct 4, 2007)

There's a GOLD ranger?!


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 4, 2007)

The season with all the porn.


----------



## Durandal (Oct 4, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> The season with all the porn.



His head is so small!:amazed


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 4, 2007)

KOJI DARTH said:


> Yeah XDAnd he was black/red/and others Tommy is a badass
> The dragon was awesome to bad it died with the green power thing



Hey........what was with that episode where a copy of the green ranger was made to combat the white?

I forgot what happened in that episode!! XDDDDDDD


----------



## Twilit (Oct 4, 2007)

KOJI DARTH said:


> Yeah XDAnd he was black/red/and others Tommy is a badass
> The dragon was awesome to bad it died with the green power thing


You've been watching it recently, haven't you



I fucking dressed as the pink Ranger and ran around my yard...surprised I didn't get jumped...Twas a good time, though


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 4, 2007)

Ninja Red said:


> There's a GOLD ranger?!



Yeah theres a gold
He head a pyramde
He was sick


----------



## Durandal (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not very up to date with the new power rangers.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 4, 2007)

_*_ said:


> You've been watching it recently, haven't you
> 
> 
> 
> I fucking dressed as the pink Ranger and ran around my yard...surprised I didn't get jumped...Twas a good time, though



Yes...
Im downloading the Zeo season as we post


----------



## Iria (Oct 4, 2007)

*moves to tv section*

<3 you Koji Darth


----------



## Twilit (Oct 4, 2007)

Ninja Red said:


> I'm not very up to date with the new power rangers.


All I know (from flipping through channels and seeing ABC family) is that the effects for the villains/action is just as sketchy, if not worse than it used to be.

I liked the second season, too  Turbo Rangers, in their trucks that combined into an (Insert threatening name) Megazord...fucking win.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 4, 2007)

Iria said:


> *moves to tv section*
> 
> <3 you Koji Darth



Thanks for moving it again Iria
Damn I really need to look through all the forums XD
Sorry about that


----------



## Homura (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone seen "The Power Rangers my way" video on youtube yet?


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 4, 2007)

Karin said:


> Anyone seen "The Power Rangers my way" video on youtube yet?



Noperz
Post a linky


----------



## Hio (Oct 4, 2007)

Power Rangers are awesome


----------



## Homura (Oct 4, 2007)

KOJI DARTH said:


> Noperz
> Post a linky



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQKfAWe2rBs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 4, 2007)

The second season. Haven't seen Power Rangers of late. I just watch the Sentai shows now just to say hey when I was a kid I watched the americanized version of these shows.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 4, 2007)

only liked it up until before zeo started


----------



## Twilit (Oct 4, 2007)

@Karin:


----------



## Youngfyre (Oct 4, 2007)

The Mighty Morphing Power Rangers where the best


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 4, 2007)

I loved the ninja season with the ninjord guy.

Adam is the best black ranger

PLus not to mention you can't beat tommy i mean he had his own theme song for pete's sake.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2007)

This used to be the shit. I still see old episodes come on from time to time.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 5, 2007)

*MIGHTY MORPHIN' POWER RANGERS!

MASTODON!

PTERADACTYL!

TICERATOPS!

SABERTOOTH TIGER!

TYRANNOSAURAS!*


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 5, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> This used to be the shit. I still see old episodes come on from time to time.



As do I^_^


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 10, 2007)

this show was the best. nothing good after season 2 or 3


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

The season with the green ranger turning good pwned.


----------



## blueava21 (Oct 10, 2007)

Fan of the old school, basically the first and second season. Because after that, it just got to weird for me.


----------



## Nice Gai (Oct 10, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Hey........what was with that episode where a copy of the green ranger was made to combat the white?
> 
> I forgot what happened in that episode!! XDDDDDDD



They had a monster wizard make a clown of tommy. They had to face off and I believe the Green Ranger got sent back in time to deal with things


----------



## Cindy (Oct 11, 2007)

Trini, Billy, and Adam were my favorites. x:


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 11, 2007)

King Leonidas said:


> for some reason, I always had a thing for the pink ranger.


me too
i liked the first season because thats the only one i could realy get into


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 11, 2007)

power rangers is so childish  but i used to watch  it.


----------



## Nubs (Oct 12, 2007)

I only liked the first couple of seasons.  I liked Billy, the blue ranger...


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 16, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> *MIGHTY MORPHIN' POWER RANGERS!
> 
> MASTODON!
> 
> ...



you forgot

_*DRAGONZORD*_


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 16, 2007)

Well since this is the internet and my identity is concealed I can admit to watching the 1st season lol. Mainly b/c of the crush on the pink ranger. I thought the green ranger was ILL


----------



## Apollo (Oct 16, 2007)

Isnt the red ranger from the first series a gay porn star now?


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 18, 2007)

lol. xD. (he is you know)


----------



## Haku_Taker (Oct 18, 2007)

R u talking about the first one or all of the shows?


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Oct 23, 2007)

The first season all the way, especially when the green ranger made his appearance then the REALLY started to kick ass!!

R.I.P Thuy Trang/The Original Yellow Ranger


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 23, 2007)

I love the theme song...GO GO POWER RANGERS!!!


----------

